# Wiccan Litter - 11 weeks



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I left it last week to give everyone a rest but thought i'd pop some piccys up tonight that i took of the little rugrats today xx

*Cosmos*



















*Solitaire*



















*Samhain*



















*Odin*



















and my *Pagan Girl*



















all have new homes to go to now in only a couple of weeks time xx

spending loads of time with them all as i'm going to miss them horrendously!! such a fantastic litter of kittens, i couldn't of asked for better xx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures - I was just wondering when we would get to see them again! They area all gorgeous! I am still loving Cosmos


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow Lou they are all looking sooo gorgeous! Just checked my email and seen the pics of Odin and he is such a handsome boy! You really should be so proud of them.

I can't believe the change in Cosmos though - he looks so gorgeous and he is actually the spitting image of my Mika!

At least you haven't got to say goodbye to Odin just yet though!!!

Lou
X


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Odin is gorgeous Lou - you are soooo lucky to be having him.

Pagan has such a pretty face - Such a gorgeous litter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> Odin is gorgeous Lou - you are soooo lucky to be having him.


Aww thanks Dee....I do feel so lucky - he is absolutely gorgeous and Lou (LousKoonz) has helped me so much and spent hours on the phone to me giving me support and advice!

I have already booked a future girl from her because she has such super cats!

Lou
X


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Aww thanks Dee....I do feel so lucky - he is absolutely gorgeous and Lou (LousKoonz) has helped me so much and spent hours on the phone to me giving me support and advice!
> 
> I have already booked a future girl from her because she has such super cats!
> 
> ...


Have you!!! How exciting!!

Even my OH was taken with Cosmos.. but I had to be strong and resist


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I knew Cossy would always be quite muzzly so i'm glad it's finally looking nice and broad  xx

Odin's just a complete fluffy fusspot - makes the highest pitch chirp at me in the mornings and has to lie all over you and get fuss lol xx I shan't mention his nice pink litter tray shall i Lou??  pmsl xx least you know he likes pretty things - he'll be happy with your girls lol xx

Pagan has eventually decided to accept my OH but not before beating him up the other day LOL xx now she's quite happy with him (must be a woman thing putting men in their place ) She's a complete mummys girl which makes a change as the rest of my girls are more daddys girls  xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> Have you!!! How exciting!!
> 
> Even my OH was taken with Cosmos.. but I had to be strong and resist


He's going for pet/show and maybe breed to a another breeder friend of mine who was so smitten with him aswell lol xx

I do plan to do this mating again next year once Eva's had a nice vacation from kittens running her manic LOL xx

and Lou, thanks for the kind words (your moneys in the post PMSL!!) xxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww there looking good *


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> and Lou, thanks for the kind words (your moneys in the post PMSL!!) xxx


You are more than welcome Lou - meant every word!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Lyn  xxx

and thanks Lou xxx and ditto luvv, wouldn't be giving you my star player if i didn't know you deserved him  xx


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> I left it last week to give everyone a rest but thought i'd pop some piccys up tonight that i took of the little rugrats today xx
> 
> *Cosmos*


all beautiful  my Maddens getting so big  x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow you must be proud, such a gorgeous litter, i still love pagan, she has the sweetest face, stunning little girl,xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG!! Lou, they are gorgeous, I can't beleive they're 11 weeks already! Where does the time go*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks you lot  x

and Wendy i know - i'm amazed how fast time has flown - too quick i think xx

but gonna need some room for Angelina's impending brood 

Already got theme lined up  lol xx

Will have to make sure when kittens are old enough that Pagan and Odin teach them how to behave themselves as if they turn out anything like Angelina i'm going to have trouble on my hands!!! lol xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, more kittens, yipee
God knows whenmy next litter will be now, lol. Still got Cherios to find a home for*


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Cosmos and Pagan are my favourites - they are all stunning. I can understand you not wanting to part with any of them.


----------

